# Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2018)

*Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hi zusammen

Normalerweise sind solche Seiten ziemlicher Mist aber diese hier ist sehr genau und es stimmt tatsächlich zum grössten Teil was drin steht, fast so als ob ich es selbst geschrieben hätte  In maximal 12min soll man ein paar Fragen Ehrlich! über sich beantworten um herauszufinden welcher Persönlichkeitstyp man ist, bei mir ist es der Architekt (INTJ-A) und bei euch? 

HIER geht es zum Test


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Cool, du bist fast ein Anti-ich. 
Entrepeneur (ESTP-A)

Kenne diesen Persönlichkeitstest. Ist sogar ziemlich gut. Man erkennt sich wirklich überall im Resümme, manchmal vielleicht zu sehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Mich hat es auch erstaunt wie genau der ist, dachte zuerst das kann doch nicht möglich sein aber es ist


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Empfehlung: An Freunde schicken und machen lassen.

Da stehen für jeden eigtl. hilfreiche Sachen in der Zusammenfassung. Ich bin auch nicht mehr ganz so unsensibel wie früher.


----------



## SimonG (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Ich habe diesen Test schon mal gemacht. Klassifiziert werde ich als Mediator "INFP-t". Es hätte aber auch um ein Haar "INTP-t" aka Architekt werden können. Beides, das logische und das intuitive Denken sind Seiten von mir. Ich passe halt nirgendwo rein - Story of my Life.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Ist die Frage, was da so an Daten gesammelt wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Interessant, der ist scheinbar durchaus als brauchbar einzustufen. 
Trifft im Grunde recht genau so auf mich zu wie ich oft auch Feedback (Einschätzung) aus meinem Umfeld bekomme und mich auch selbst ehr sehe:

                                                                               “Virtuose”                                     
                 (ISTP-t)

“Virtuose” Personlichkeit (ISTP-A / ISTP-T)


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hmmmm, ich passe da nirgendwo rein.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Fast alle "introverted" und die meisten "thinking". Bei "prospecting" und "judging" ungefähr Gleichstand, ebenso bei "intuitive" und "observant".

Gut, dass Männeken weniger gefühlsgesteuert, sondern eher von der Logik getrieben werden, ist ja bekannt.



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich passe da nirgendwo rein.


Was kam denn raus?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was kam denn raus?



Ich vermute mal Otfried Fischer, der passt ja nirgendwo rein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Was kam denn raus?


_Kommandeur_ kam raus.

In gewisser Weise trifft das auch zu, weil ich oft Dinge leite und irgendwas in Gang setze. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch perfektes Teamplay. Besser passen würde aber eher sowas wie Verrückter, Nerd, Draufgänger oder so.  Ich mache halt alles ausschließlich extrem. Irgendwas "normal" oder "wie alle anderen" zu machen reicht mir nicht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Na gut, wenn man in einem Bereich nah an der 50 ist, dann könnte es auch was anderes sein. Bei mir ist es überall recht deutlich. (Nirgendwo weniger als 70 beim dominanten Merkmal)

@ Ottfried Fischer
Der ist ENFJ oder ENFP 

Gutnacht.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hm, also angeblich Abenteurer


----------



## Pisaopfer (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

“KOMMANDEUR” ... nichts was ich nicht schon wusste


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, was da so an Daten gesammelt wird.


Was soll man den da gross an Daten sammeln? 10% haben xy als Ergebniss? 



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Hmmmm, ich passe da nirgendwo rein.





TheBadFrag schrieb:


> _Kommandeur_ kam raus.
> 
> In gewisser Weise trifft das auch zu, weil ich oft Dinge leite und irgendwas in Gang setze. Auf der anderen Seite habe ich auch perfektes Teamplay. Besser passen würde aber eher sowas wie Verrückter, Nerd, Draufgänger oder so.  Ich mache halt alles ausschließlich extrem. Irgendwas "normal" oder "wie alle anderen" zu machen reicht mir nicht.



Geht also doch, von wegen du passt da nirgends rein


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mich hat es auch erstaunt wie genau der ist, dachte zuerst das kann doch nicht möglich sein aber es ist



Wenn man sich selbst in etwas wiederfinden soll, spielt das "Confirmation-Bias" immer eine Rolle. Würde der Test dir nicht sagen: "So, das ist dein Profil!", sondern man würde dir stattdessen eine Reihe anderer Profile vorlegen, würdest du dich eventuell in ganz anderen Profilen stärker vertreten sehen.

Ich bin, wie die Mehrheit, der "Abenteurer". Halt die Resterampe für Durchschnittstypen bzw. alles, was nirgendwo anders reinpasst. Die Übersetzung aus dem Englischen ist übrigens teilweise grottig.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich selbst in etwas wiederfinden soll, spielt das "Confirmation-Bias" immer eine Rolle. Würde der Test dir nicht sagen: "So, das ist dein Profil!", sondern man würde dir stattdessen eine Reihe anderer Profile vorlegen, würdest du dich eventuell in ganz anderen Profilen stärker vertreten sehen.


Wenn du es vereinfachen willst, fragst du einfach deine Mitmenschen, welche der Kategorien auf dich zutrifft. Introvertiert oder extrovertiert, denkend oder fühlend etc. Dann schließt du Bestätigungsfehler aus. 

Ja, die englische Version ist definitiv besser.


----------



## Gast201808272 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Mediator, scheint wirklich recht gut zu passen der Test.


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Advokat 



> [FONT=&quot]Menschen vom Persönlichkeitstyp des Advokaten sind sehr selten und machen weniger als ein Prozent der Bevölkerung aus. Trotzdem aber hinterlassen sie auf der Welt ihre Spuren. Idealismus und Ethik sind ihnen angeboren, aber sie unterscheiden sich von anderen idealistischen Persönlichkeitstypen durch ihre Entschlossenheit und Zielstrebigkeit. Advokaten sind keine untätigen Träumer, sondern unternehmen konkrete Schritte, um ihre Ziele zu verwirklichen und eine nachhaltige positive Wirkung zu erzielen.[/FONT]


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich selbst in etwas wiederfinden soll, spielt das "Confirmation-Bias" immer eine Rolle. Würde der Test dir nicht sagen: "So, das ist dein Profil!", sondern man würde dir stattdessen eine Reihe anderer Profile vorlegen, würdest du dich eventuell in ganz anderen Profilen stärker vertreten sehen.



Stimmt, wenn man eine Auswahl hätte würde man sicherlich etwas anderes auswählen was auf den ersten Blick besser klingt aber nicht stimmen müsste, auf diese Art und einen Test gemacht zu haben weiss man das es doch anders sein kann


----------



## HenneHuhn (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimmt, wenn man eine Auswahl hätte würde man sicherlich etwas anderes auswählen was auf den ersten Blick besser klingt aber nicht stimmen müsste, auf diese Art und einen Test gemacht zu haben weiss man das es doch anders sein kann



Erstmal völlig davon abgesehen, dass das Ganze ohnehin größtenteils Hokuspokus ist (Profiling ist nach wie vor eine sehr spekulative Sache und auf professioneller Ebene sicher noch deutlich komplexer also ein oller Fragebogen) und höchst subjektiv: nach Bestätigung "für das, was ich ja schon immer gewusst habe!" sucht man immer. Das ist in unserer Psyche so angelegt. Aber wenn dir, ähnlich wie Horoskop-Quatsch "dein (angeblich) persönliches Profil" vorgelegt wird, auf Grundlage von Fragen, die du selbst beantwortet hast, dann dürfte das Confirmation-Bias noch deutlich stärker ausfallen, als wenn du verschiedene Profile zur Auswahl hättest. Ob man sich bei letzterem eher das aussuchen würde, was einen im besten Licht erscheinen lassen würde... ist vielleicht auch wieder von der Persönlichkeit abhängig und wie gut man mit kognitiven Dissonanzen (Widerspruch zwischen Selbstbild/emotionalen Überzeugungen und Fremdeinschätzung/Faktizität) umgehen kann.

So, genug minimal-fundierte Küchentischpsychologie


----------



## RyzA (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Ich habe die Seite/den Test mal zur "Analyse" an jemanden weitergegeben. Seine Frau hat einen Dr. in Psychologie und kennt sich aus.
Bin schon gespannt auf die Meinung. Melde mich dann!


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass unter den Erstellern dieses Tests ebenso Psychologen sind. Laut Linkedin mindestens einer der 11 Mitarbeiter der Firma.


----------



## Incredible Alk (12. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Die Nummer hab ich vor Jahren schon gemacht - nach den Tests bin ich fast immer Protagonist.
Manche Dinge passen ganz gut, andere weniger.


----------



## dekay55 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

ich kann den Test nicht machen, die Fragen sind nicht Präzise genug gestellt so das viel zu viel Variablen offen bleiben als das ich sie Beantworten könnte.  Die frage mit der Ordnung im Email Postfach, welches Postfach wird den jetzt gemeint, mein Privates oder Geschäftliches, und welches davon, wie soll man die Frage beantworten wenn man gar kein Email Postfach hat, oder man noch nicht in dem Jahrtausend angekommen ist in dem ein Email Postfach direkt was mit der Persönlichkeit eines Menschen zu tun haben soll. 
Ganz ehrlich, bei der dritten Frage hab ich kein bock mehr gehabt weil dieser Test einfach schwachsinn ist, solche Tests allgemein weil sie dich komplett auf Muster reduzieren und die Individualität eines Menschen komplett ignorieren, und so kann niemals ein wirklich passendes Ergebnis rauskommen. Allein daran sollte man bemerken das diese Tests einen ganz anderen Hintergrund haben 
 Das wirklich spannend Psychologische an dem Test ist nicht das Resultat für die Leute die den Test machen, das sind nur Versuchskaninchen  

Was mich beruhigt das wenigst einer auf den Gedanken gekommen ist das zu Hinterfragen, natürlich dient das ganze zur Statistischen Datenerfassung der Forschung, was denkt ihr wie Google und Facebook ihre KI programmiert haben, wo die ganzen Variablen herkommen. Aus Ergebnissen solcher Umfragen


Ich brauch so ne Umfrage im übrigen nicht um zu wissen das ich ein Realist bin der alles Analytisch zerlegt wenn es sein muss, folglich kann aus der Umfrage nur "Logiker" zutreffen.


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Logiker soll ich also sein, aha. Mag sein, mag nicht sein.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



dekay55 schrieb:


> ich kann den Test nicht machen, die Fragen sind nicht Präzise genug gestellt so das viel zu viel Variablen offen bleiben als das ich sie Beantworten könnte.  Die frage mit der Ordnung im Email Postfach, welches Postfach wird den jetzt gemeint, mein Privates oder Geschäftliches, und welches davon, wie soll man die Frage beantworten wenn man gar kein Email Postfach hat, oder man noch nicht in dem Jahrtausend angekommen ist in dem ein Email Postfach direkt was mit der Persönlichkeit eines Menschen zu tun haben soll.
> Ganz ehrlich, bei der dritten Frage hab ich kein bock mehr gehabt [...]




Es geht hier um grobe Einordnungen, das ist keine exakte Wissenschaft. Daher muss man nicht beim Postfach fragen obs ein privates, ein geschäftliches oder ein anderes ist und man muss auch nicht unterscheiden ob du 13 oder 17 Unterordner hast, ob du lieber HTML oder PHP speicherst, ob dein Konto bei gmail, gmx oder sonstwo ist - es ist sogar egal, ob du deine Mails schnell oder langsam sortierst oder vielleicht gar keine Emails nutzt (dann antwortet man eben so als würde mans tun) und so weiter.

Es gibt keine Fragebögen, die alles und jeden abdecken und jede Eventualität berücksichtigen. Wohl gibts aber Menschen die glauben das müsste so sein und wenn sie bemerken dass es nicht so ist entnervt abziehen und am besten alles gesehene grundsätzlich infrage stellen - dann aber doch ihr Testergebnis als offensichtlich hinstellen (raten).

...welcher Persönlichkeitstyp wohl dadrauf passt? 


@beren: Du Logiker? Nie im Leben. Ein Logiker könnte niemals derart lustig/empathisch sein wie du. Oder deine Begabung für das parodieren diverser Personen ist nur so ein (äußerst amüsantes) Inselding.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Logiker soll ich also sein, aha. Mag sein, mag nicht sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja.... Du kennst dich selber wohl am besten oder? 



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Es geht hier um grobe Einordnungen, das ist keine exakte Wissenschaft. Daher muss man nicht beim Postfach fragen obs ein privates, ein geschäftliches oder ein anderes ist und man muss auch nicht unterscheiden ob du 13 oder 17 Unterordner hast, ob du lieber HTML oder PHP speicherst, ob dein Konto bei gmail, gmx oder sonstwo ist - es ist sogar egal, ob du deine Mails schnell oder langsam sortierst oder vielleicht gar keine Emails nutzt (dann antwortet man eben so als würde mans tun) und so weiter.
> 
> Es gibt keine Fragebögen, die alles und jeden abdecken und jede Eventualität berücksichtigen. Wohl gibts aber Menschen die glauben das müsste so sein und wenn sie bemerken dass es nicht so ist entnervt abziehen und am besten alles gesehene grundsätzlich infrage stellen - dann aber doch ihr Testergebnis als offensichtlich hinstellen (raten).
> 
> ...



Das mit dem Email Postfach hat wohl mit der Ordnung zu Hause zu tun oder zumindest zum Teil, meine Emails sind Geordnet, meine Bude nicht immer


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Email Postfach hat wohl mit der Ordnung zu Hause zu tun oder zumindest zum Teil, meine Emails sind Geordnet, meine Bude nicht immer



Ich weiß nicht welche Schlüsse aus sowas gezogen werden (ich bin Ingenieur, kein Psychologe/Sozialmensch), aber das unterscheidet sich bei mir auch. Ich habe wohl generell schon Ordnung im Sinne von "kein Chaos" aber wirklich ordnungsliebend würde anders aussehen. In der digitalen Welt dagegen, sei es bei Mails, auf der festplatte oder sonstwo, hab ich absolute Ordnung und klare Regeln. Einfach weil ich davon überzeugt bin dass man sonst in kürzester Zeit im Chaos versinkt... so wie es nach meinem gefühl der Rest der Menschheit grade tut wo niemand mehr weiß welche App welche Daten wohin speichert, wie oft sie wo wann dupliziert werden, wer rankommt und wer nicht und überhaupt. Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden aber die allermeisten Leute stehn irgendwie auf Datenchaos.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht welche Schlüsse aus sowas gezogen werden (ich bin Ingenieur, kein Psychologe/Sozialmensch), aber das unterscheidet sich bei mir auch. Ich habe wohl generell schon Ordnung im Sinne von "kein Chaos" aber wirklich ordnungsliebend würde anders aussehen. In der digitalen Welt dagegen, sei es bei Mails, auf der festplatte oder sonstwo, hab ich absolute Ordnung und klare Regeln. Einfach weil ich davon überzeugt bin dass man sonst in kürzester Zeit im Chaos versinkt... so wie es nach meinem gefühl der Rest der Menschheit grade tut wo niemand mehr weiß welche App welche Daten wohin speichert, wie oft sie wo wann dupliziert werden, wer rankommt und wer nicht und überhaupt. Da würde ich wahnsinnig werden aber die allermeisten Leute stehn irgendwie auf Datenchaos.


Am PC Dateien ordnen geht auch viel Schneller, Ordner erstellen und Dateien rein schieben, Fertig  Bei mir zu Hause muss ich physische Dinge bewegen das dauert länger und benötigt mehr PLatz  Bei mir sind die Dateien alle schön geordnet und ohne Chaos, das selbe gilt für den Desktop


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Bei uns in der Wohnung ist alles aufgeräumt, sauber und an seinen Platz. Auf meinen Computer eigentlich auch. Aber es gibt welche die da noch deutlich akribischer sind.

Die Meinung der Psychologin bezgl. des Tests muß noch auf sich warten. Da sie momentan selber erkrankt ist. Aber ich melde mich nochmal diesbezüglich.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Eine Freundin von mir ist promovierte Psychiaterin. Zählt ihre Meinung auch?


----------



## RyzA (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Ja sicher. Die haben ja soviel ich weiß auch einen gewissen Teil Psychologie in ihren Studium, bzw sind auch Psychotherapeuten. Nicht alle aber viele.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Eine Freundin von mir ist promovierte Psychiaterin. Zählt ihre Meinung auch?



Sie kann ihre Meinung gerne hier posten bzw du schreibst ihre Meinung hier rein


----------



## beren2707 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

@ Incredible Alk:
Danke für die Einschätzung, lieber Kollege. 
Hatte auch befürchtet, dass der demnächst 11 Jahre alte Mod (was man ja unschwer am Namen erkennen kann), der zugleich bei den Grauen Wölfen ist (was man ja auch am Nick sieht), irgendwie (noch) schizophren(er) geworden ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber zum Glück sind wir uns da einig, dass dem nicht so ist.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja.... Du kennst dich selber wohl am besten oder?


Ich neige dazu, mich viel kritischer zu sehen, als es in der Realität der Fall ist. Umfragen basteln dann aus dieser negative(re)n Selbstwahrnehmung einen "Fakt" zusammen, der so der Realität nicht entspricht. Zumal einige Fragen mMn wenig konkret sind und die Ausprägung des Grades zw. leichter Zustimmung und leichter Ablehnung fast schon tagesformabhängig beantwortet werden könnte.

Zur Ordnung: Ich liebe Ordnung auf meinem Computer. Ich habe teilweise Ordner mit 20 Unterordnern bei den Dokumenten. In anderen Bereichen ist mir das viel weniger wichtig (Bsp. Hardware-Schrank). Die Gewichtung solcher persönlicher Neigungen empfinde ich als fragwürdig, aber das sind derlei Persönlichkeitstests mMn sowieso.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Habe ihr den Test noch nicht gezeigt. Wäre zunächst einmal eher daran interessiert, was bei ihr rauskommt.
Gefühlt würde ich ISFJ sagen. 

Hoffentlich machen hier noch ein paar Leute mit. Finde die bisherigen Ergebnisse interessant.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hoffentlich machen hier noch ein paar Leute mit. Finde die bisherigen Ergebnisse interessant.



Hiermit erledigt. Bei mir kam “Konsul” raus.
War mir auch ohne den Test klar, dass ich manchmal ne vorlaute Klappe habe 

Ergänzung:
Interessant finde ich die Einteilung dieses Tests in Analysten, Diplomaten, Wachen und Forscher. Dieses Modell ist mir jetzt noch nicht so bekannt.
Die meisten Tests arbeiten ja eher nach der griechischen Temperamentenlehre und teilen in Sanguiniker, Choleriker, Melancholiker und Phlegmatiker ein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



beren2707 schrieb:


> Aber zum Glück sind wir uns da einig, dass dem nicht so ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Du? Schizophren? Niemals. Keiner der Mods ist das. Das sagen mir meine Stimmen ständig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...und ich dachte mich hätts hart getroffen als ich mit 20 anfing graue Haare zu bekommen aber du schon mit 11? Wahnsinn!


----------



## Uziflator (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

ARCHITEKT (INTJ-A / INTJ-T)


----------



## -Atlanter- (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Bei mir ist erst INFP-A und in einem zweiten Durchlauf ISFP-A rausgekommen. (Mediator und dann Abenteurer)

Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass der zweite, dritte und vierte Buchstabe bei mir immer mit 51-55% ausgehen, also eigentlich ausgeglichen. Warscheinlich wähle ich hier viele Antworten die sich gegenseitig ausgleichen. Einzig das I und das A sind bei mir relativ sicher.

Die Übersetzung ins deutsche ist jedoch nicht immer optimal, insbesondere bei Buchstabe 5: Assertive - Durchsetzungsfähig sowie Turbulent - Ruhig
- Ich bin möglicherweise bestimmt und stress-resistent, aber nicht durchsetzungsfähig oder bestimmend. Auch aus der englischen Beschreibung kann ich kein Durchsetzungsfähig rauslesen.
- Warum Sie aus "turbulent" im deutschen "ruhig" machen ist mir unschlüssig. Auf Deutsch müsste das eigentlich unruhig oder stürmisch heißen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Uziflator schrieb:


> ARCHITEKT (INTJ-A / INTJ-T)



Freut mich nicht der einzige zu sein  Dann gehören wie beide wohl zu den 2% der gesamten Menschheit die diesen Typ Persönlichkeit hat.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hier macht ihr fast 10% aus.


----------



## Taskmaster (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Logiker
(INTP-T)

Verwundert mich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt. Der zugehörige Text beschreibt mich zumindest recht gut. 

Hat sogar ein wenig Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Donner123 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hab zuerst Logistiker gehabt, aber hab dann gemerkt dass ich eine Seite übersprungen hatte. Nun bin ich Verteidiger. Kann das hier in der Umfrage leider nichtmehr ändern 
Aber das meiste was im Text steht passt schon, einige Dinge aber auch nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



DesinformierterLoser schrieb:


> Hier macht ihr fast 10% aus.



Tja, das ist wohl eine Ausnahme


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Tja, das ist wohl eine Ausnahme



Nein, das ist das Ergebnis davon, dass nur 37 Stimmen auf 16 ausschließliche Möglichkeiten verteilt werden. Bei so einer kleinen Grundgesamtheit an Stimmen ist das Ergebnis der Umfrage statistisch von einem vollständigen Zufall nicht zu unterscheden wenn nicht grade 20 der 37 auf ein einzelnes Ergebnis geklickt haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein, das ist das Ergebnis davon, dass nur 37 Stimmen auf 16 ausschließliche Möglichkeiten verteilt werden. Bei so einer kleinen Grundgesamtheit an Stimmen ist das Ergebnis der Umfrage statistisch von einem vollständigen Zufall nicht zu unterscheden wenn nicht grade 20 der 37 auf ein einzelnes Ergebnis geklickt haben.



Stimmt, aber trotzdem sind gerade mal 3 Stimmen schon sehr wenig oder nicht?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Bei dem Ergebnis hier hat das alles absolut keine Aussagekraft. Da müssten noch weitere 500 Personen mitmachen um was halbwegs repräsentatives (für diese Plattform) zu bekommen.

Ich meine wenn du immer 16 Gummibärchen aufn Tisch legst und nacheinander je ein Kind reinlässt und ihm sagst "du darfst dir irgendeins aussuchen und das essen" sieht das Ergebnis ähnlich bis genauso aus. Du kannst auch 16 Fliesen hinlegen und 37 Steinchen draufwerfen... sieht auch so aus. 

Man ist leider geneigt (weil es menschlich ist und das Hirn nunmal zwanghaft nach einem Sinn sucht in allem was es erfährt) überall viel zu viel reinzuinterpretieren. Aber du kannst mir (als jemand der ständig mit sowas zu tun hat) soweit glauben, dass das da oben wenn nicht noch eine Horde an Usern kommt die mitmachen absolut keine Erkenntnisse bringen wird... das ist nur weißes Rauschen. 

Ich meine wie hoch ist die Chance, dass 0, NULL Personen in diesem Forum "Debattierer" sind?


----------



## Placebo (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

[x] Debattierer
Naja...  nein. Wenn mich ein Thema nicht interessiert oder ich merke, dass mein Gegenüber mir deutlich überlegen ist, halte ich die Klappe. Damit bin ich öfter still als der Durchschnitt. Wozu einen Kampf beginnen, den man nicht gewinnen kann


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Nur abwarten, die anderen wollen auch noch abstimmen und stehen nur im Stau  Du wirst schon sehen, es kommen noch weitere 500


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Weniger Aussagekraft als die Polizeiliche Kriminalstatistik des BKAs hat das hier auch nicht und trotzdem ist sie überall anerkannt.


----------



## MetallSimon (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

[x] Einer der wenigen 3% vielen Logiker hier im Forum


----------



## ACDSee (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Dein Persönlichkeitstyp ist: “Virtuose” (ISTP-a)

Absatz 1-3 wirken auf mich wie zusammengereimter Blödsinn, mit dem ich nichts anfangen kann.
Der Rest passt dann aber recht gut auf mich.

Vom Test bin ich positiv überrascht.


----------



## Magera (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Hatte mich als Debatierer angegeben..
laut dem Test von Gamer090 bin ich aber Architekt...


----------



## shadie (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Architekt / dafür dass es angeblich nur 2 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung ausmacht haben wir mittlerweile schon zu viele hier im Forum


----------



## RtZk (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Placebo schrieb:


> [x] Debattierer
> Naja...  nein. Wenn mich ein Thema nicht interessiert oder ich merke, dass mein Gegenüber mir deutlich überlegen ist, halte ich die Klappe. Damit bin ich öfter still als der Durchschnitt. Wozu einen Kampf beginnen, den man nicht gewinnen kann



Warum nicht trotzdem beginnen, nur um danach beleidigt zu sein  

@Topic, bei mir ist es Virtuose geworden, naja, so wirklich kann ich mich mit einem Großteil davon nicht identifizieren.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

[x] ENTREPRENEUR (ESTP-A)

Bin überrascht, das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.
Normalerweise versagen diese Tests bei mir komplett.......aber hier, Respekt!


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



shadie schrieb:


> Architekt / dafür dass es angeblich nur 2 Prozent der Weltbevölkerung ausmacht haben wir mittlerweile schon zu viele hier im Forum



 Stimmt, ich glaube beim Test gab es einen Fehler.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Magera schrieb:


> Hatte mich als Debatierer angegeben..
> laut dem Test von Gamer090 bin ich aber Architekt...


Man sollte das Ergebnis des Tests ankreuzen. So ist das eher sinnbefreit. 

Noch ein ESTP-A also.


----------



## OField (28. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



SimonG schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Test schon mal gemacht. Klassifiziert werde ich als Mediator "INFP-t". Es hätte aber auch um ein Haar "INTP-t" aka Architekt werden können. Beides, das logische und das intuitive Denken sind Seiten von mir. Ich passe halt nirgendwo rein - Story of my Life.


 Bei mir genau das Selbe, haha.

Im Prinzip ist das Ergebnis zu binär, obwohl man ja die prozentuale Verteilung der Traits angezeigt bekommt. Und daran sieht man, dass man halt nicht genau das oder das ist, sondern halt irgendwie zwischen bestimmten Dingen liegt.

Bei mir sind es z.B: 49:51 Thinking vs Feeling und 51:49 assertive vs turbulent. Eine Frage anders beantwortet und ich wäre INTP-T statt INFP-A

Wenn ihr einen anderen psychologischen Test machen wollt, OCEAN ist so weit mir bekannt, die in der Psychologie gebräuchigste Methode.


----------



## Master-Onion (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

hab ich nicht gefunden:

Ich scheiss auf nahe zu alles und mach meist einfach das was ich im Kopf hab
(Egal ob das in der Pleite Endet oder ein Strafverfahren nach sich zieht)

Ich will einfach leben


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



aloha84 schrieb:


> [x] ENTREPRENEUR (ESTP-A)
> 
> Bin überrascht, das passt wie die Faust aufs Auge.
> Normalerweise versagen diese Tests bei mir komplett.......aber hier, Respekt!



Ging mir ähnlich, wer wohl die anderen beiden hier sind???


----------



## Two-Face (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Online-Persönlichkeitstests?
Hmm....

Ich glaube, "Abenteurer" wird wohl derjenige sein, der solche Tests macht und doch tatsächlich das Ergebnis für voll nimmt.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Online-Persönlichkeitstests?
> Hmm....
> 
> Ich glaube, "Abenteurer" wird wohl derjenige sein, der solche Tests macht und doch tatsächlich das Ergebnis für voll nimmt.



Genau, nur darum macht man sowas.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Advokat, aber fälschlicherweise auf Architekt geklickt.


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Dann wird es umso schwerer die vom Test angegebenen 2% Architeckten zu erreichen  aber egal ist ja nur zum Spass


----------



## Amigo (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

_Debattierer

_DEBATTIERER, DIE SIE AUS IHREM EIGENEN UMFELD KENNEN:
- Cpt. Jack Sparrow
- The Joker
- Dr. Emmett Brown

Nice!


----------



## warawarawiiu (22. Juni 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Omnipotent, Transzendent.

Das meine ich ernst.


----------



## WhoRainZone (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*



Amigo schrieb:


> _Debattierer
> 
> _DEBATTIERER, DIE SIE AUS IHREM EIGENEN UMFELD KENNEN:
> - Cpt. Jack Sparrow
> ...



Same thing here


----------



## Immunglobulin (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welcher Perönlichkeitstsyp bist du?*

Bei mir basiert alles auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten. Bin also ein sehr logischer Mensch.


----------

